# Field of Fire: Diary of a Gunnery Officer by Jack Swaab



## Privateer (30 Sep 2020)

My uncle, Jack Swaab, was a FOO with the British Artillery in WW2.  He kept a diary throughout that time and ended up publishing a book, Field of Fire: Diary of a Gunnery Officer.  I thought that it would be of interest to the history buffs on here, in particular those with an interest in artillery.  Here is a link to a description and reviews of the book.
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/7045987-field-of-fire


----------

